# Guardian Asset Management



## Donald

*Working for Gaurdian Asset Management*

Has anybody had experience good or bad with Gaurdian???


----------



## All Island Handy

Donald said:


> Has anybody had experience good or bad with Gaurdian???


hey donald, i personally have no experience with them but have heard there not so good, low pay, no pay, ect.....where are you located?


----------



## safeguard dropout

They called me in May last year, said they had a couple new contracts starting in my state on June 1st and could you please come work for us. They sent me a price sheet and it actually looked really good for the type of work I go after, so I signed on. June 1st I get an email says contract start date has been pushed back. June 10th same email. I called in Mid July and still no start date. August I called and asked if this was a freiking joke. They said no.."we still need more training from our clients". Uh Huh. To this day not one work order.

There is no doubt in my mind they never had any work in my area. They were only building the contractor base to show potential clients where they have coverage. Yea, I got used a little bit.


----------



## prestige1221

where are you from Donald? I know its true that they dont have much work in certain areas


----------



## MidWestSwindler

Does anyone have any info and/or experience dealing with this company? I searched the forum but came up empty.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## david

*Hi*

there is a post about them not too far down from yours they just spelled it wrong.
They say they get new contracts but never any work


----------



## Donald

All island and Prestige, 

I'm from North East Ohio. I also received a packet from safegaurd. I'm new to this game and after reading the forum I'm not sure if it's worth getting involved. I met a gentlemen at home depot who has been doing this for years and recommend a few companies and told me about this site. He has been with quite a few companies and was telling me so good and bad... I appreciate your input. It's a shame due to the economy the banks get away with paying what they think is fair. There's a lot of good advice from people who walked in the **** already. What a great forum! Thank again..


----------



## industrialguttersma

Donald said:


> Has anybody had experience good or bad with Gaurdian???


Do you have their email or website? I think it depends on your area. Better ask them on what areas they can do better service.

Regards,
George
http://industrialguttersma.com/


----------



## Amazinggrassinc

*wondering same thing*

I have been doing REO for about 5 years now also just got contacted by Guardian Asst wondering if this another pain in the ass low pay company!. I mostly have dealt with Safeguard and MCS through second parties (actually better pay then what offered directly from company) . Now onto my 2 cents on this Assero thing.They also contacted me last year around December saying they were getting work in my area on February .. called and same excuse as stated in other threads " we are still being trained by our clients" and sorry seems we had those jobs but dont now. Another company that does this is Birdsey and MY GOD they are horrible... for 6 MONTHS i had a run around , told yes we want you , we have working coming,i was the one always reaching out to them, no return calls, no return emails , but when you do get ahold of them. yes we still want you working with us and whats worse i am on a [email protected]^ mass email , which i have never been trained and they won't take me the hell off it!. Seems more and more BS companies are trying to pop in this and that is just what they are.


----------



## emc

*How it works*

GAM is no different than any other asset management company. If you are new to the game you might not know how it works.

1st they find vendors in the area and sign them on

2nd they try like hell to get volume now that they have someone to cover it

3rd when the stars align you get work, from there on out it is up to you to develop the area for your client. If you do good/consistent work it is easier for them to get more work from their client.

This is how they ALL work. I waited 2 months after I signed on before they contacted me, then again Asons just contacted me today... after 4 months...

The difference is GAM is new as of 2015 ish so they don't have a long history or a large client listing. As apposed to so say MCS or 5Bros who have been around for years and are well developed.

So the pros/cons listed from someone who works with them frequently.

Pros:
* They authorize the majority of my bids fairly quickly. I put in about 2-5k bids on each prop I touch, I usually get at least 1-2k approved with in a few weeks.
* They work with you on deadlines and don't penalize you for being a little late (when you communicate effectively). They do ask for 24 hours notice on late work... and why.
* They aren't shy to beef a trip charge onto an order to get you to cover a distance.
* Checks are consistent, end of the month (net 30). I was informed last week that they are switching to (net 14) soon and starting up with direct deposit... this is how new they are.
* I still have the same rep after a few months of working with them. If any of have experienced the constant shuffling of reps you will agree that this is a huge pro.
* Some things like locks and windows are auto approved at the standard price. You just put them on and let your rep know, they will get push an order through and get you paid. Even if you are there just to cut the lawn.

Cons:
* The price matrix is a bit low when it comes to CY and grass cuts. 
* Checks come via mail
* They run orders through aspen grove's iProperty. It isn't really that great of a site... beats out safeguard's crap but... I have used many better sites. There is like 8 portals to access iProperty and not all of them will accept my psw.

Over all I think it is worth the time to sign up with them. Nag them once or twice a month until you get work. It never hurts to put your name in someone's head or the top of their email. I wouldn't make this my first and only company to sign on with. Starting with any newer company is going to be slow... thus far it has snowballed on volume for me.


----------



## Amazinggrassinc

I worked with 5bros before, in my area they pay low for jobs , extremely annoying on contacting nonstop when I have an extremely high completion ratio and safeguard ,,,,,hell don't get me started on them,,lol. To this day I really only trust Pinelands , MCS and a couple local that only really cover my Tristate area. I did just get contacted by 3 companies in last month guardian being one, Sebring another and Birdsey.. Birdsey I have said my peace about them and won't rant about it again.


----------

